

Ideas for geek weddings - k4jh
http://discovermagazine.com/galleries/2014/sept/geeky-wedding

======
daviross
It's interesting how the ideas displayed here for the most part avoid what
I've seen many geek-identity marketing pushes do, i.e. treating it as
predominantly an identity built around consumption (Which shows do you watch
and collect memorabilia about, what IP do you catalog and spend money on,
which conventions do you throw money at for signed items, etc)

I don't know that each of these are for everybody, but then again, that's (at
least, in my opinion) not the point here. The waveform rings, for example, are
_very_ personal. I like it.

